# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  pl fm (2 watt)l pop 22 watt

## titanicfm

καλησπέρα σε όλη την κοινότητα . επειδή έχει πέσει στα χέρια μου ένα pll του pop22 εκείνο μe  το mrf 237 στην έξοδο για 2 watt . άλλα είναι διαλυμένο έχει κανείς σχέδιο για αυτό μήπως μπορέσουμε να το κάνουμε να δουλέψει ξανά .. ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων και καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους ..

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

> καλησπέρα σε όλη την κοινότητα . επειδή έχει πέσει στα χέρια μου ένα pll του pop22 εκείνο μe  το mrf 237 στην έξοδο για 2 watt . άλλα είναι διαλυμένο έχει κανείς σχέδιο για αυτό μήπως μπορέσουμε να το κάνουμε να δουλέψει ξανά .. ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων και καλό καλοκαίρι σε όλους ..




επειδη ετυχε να εχω το συγκεκριμενο σχεδιο, στο σκαναρισα και το ανεβασα μιας και το χρειαζεσαι...  :Wink: 
καλα σκαλισματα!  :Smile: 

pop pll 4watt 1.jpg pop pll 4watt 2.jpeg.jpg

----------


## titanicfm

πω πω τι να πω .. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ πάρα πολύ . αρχίζει τώρα προσπάθεια επαναλειτουργειας .

----------


## KOKAR

εγω φοβάμαι οτι στην προσπάθεια σου να το αναστησεις ισως σου στοιχίσει πολυ παραπάνω απο οτι να φτιάξεις η και να πάρεις κατι έτοιμο απο το ebay....

----------


## SRF

Πρόσεχε μόνο γιατί το σχέδιο έχει σκόπιμα λάθη! Μην πας να το "φέρεις" όπως ακριβώς είναι... και τελικά το τινάξεις ολοκληρωτικά!

----------


## τεχνιτης

> πω πω τι να πω .. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ πάρα πολύ . αρχίζει τώρα προσπάθεια επαναλειτουργειας .



θα καει η ζενερ d6 .

----------


## αθικτον

Το "PLL" αυτο, το εχω στην αποθηκη.

Το ειχα αγορασει το Σεπτεμβριο του 1993 απο το Β καταστημα του "Pop" στην ερμού.

Στις λιγες δοκιμες, ειχε καλη διαμορφωση και κλειδωνε σε χρονο "dt". 

Ενας φιλος απο την Τεχνικη Εκλογη, το ειχε ηδη αντιγραψει ενα μηνα πριν κανω την αγορα, ανασχεδιαζωντας την πλακετα και μου εδωσε το προσχεδιο για να βρω τυχον λαθη συγκρινοντας το με το δικο μου.

Ειχε οντως δυο λαθη.

Εφτιαξα απ'αυτο, 3 τυπωμενα και του εδωσα το ενα.
Με φωναξε για να το δω, μετα απο 3 εβδομαδες, 3 μηνες, δε θυμαμαι...

Εκεινο που σιγουρα θυμαμαι, ειναι οτι το ειδα μεσα σ'ενα "exciter" δικο του εν λειτουργία, παρεα με ενα 400αρι του δεληγιαννη και κατι αλλο. 

Τωρα, χαρη στο φιλο "τεχνιτη" θυμηθηκα το ενα λαθος και δινω τη διορθωση στο σχεδιο. 

Ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια φιλε Τασο.
pop pll cor.jpg

----------


## SRF

> θα καει η ζενερ d6 .







> Το "PLL" αυτο, το εχω στην αποθηκη.
> 
> Το ειχα αγορασει το Σεπτεμβριο του 1993 απο το Β καταστημα του "Pop" στην ερμού.
> 
> Στις λιγες δοκιμες, ειχε καλη διαμορφωση και κλειδωνε σε χρονο "dt". 
> 
> Ενας φιλος απο την Τεχνικη Εκλογη, το ειχε ηδη αντιγραψει ενα μηνα πριν κανω την αγορα, ανασχεδιαζωντας την πλακετα και μου εδωσε το προσχεδιο για να βρω τυχον λαθη συγκρινοντας το με το δικο μου.
> 
> Ειχε οντως δυο λαθη.
> ...



Ναι... ενώ ότι τα τα δύο ενισχυτικά τρανζίστορ (2Ν4427 & MRF237) αλλά και τα 2 gate του 40673 (αν δεν τα παραλληλίζει, όπου και το L1 ίσως πάει αλλού για αλλού επίσης)... είναι παντελώς απόλωτα στις βάσεις τους ΔΕΝ προβλημάτισε κανέναν!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Rx/Tx

Τα πηνία? πληροφορίες για τα πηνία?
Εχω ενα ξεχασμένο MRF και λέω να φτιάξω μόνο το τμήμα της RF.

----------


## radioamateur

Αυτή την φωτογραφία τη βρήκα σε Ιταλικό περιοδικό της εποχής εκείνης.Αν παρατηρήσετε μιλάμε για το ίδιο pll φατσικά τουλάχιστον.Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος... 



 :Rolleyes:

----------


## SRF

> Αυτή την φωτογραφία τη βρήκα σε Ιταλικό περιοδικό της εποχής εκείνης.Αν παρατηρήσετε μιλάμε για το ίδιο pll φατσικά τουλάχιστον.Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος...



Αφού βάζουμε τα ιταλικά του 1980 - 1985 ας ρίξω και την "μαμά" κάποιου "γνωστού" ενισχυτή 
FM25W_CDMsource.jpg 

αλλά και την τωρινή LrR 
T5295.jpg

----------


## αθικτον

Ο φιλος Γιωργος "srf" εχει δικιο. Λειπουν οι πολωσεις.

Τις προσθετω λοιπον στο σχεδιο, αλλα δεν ξερω τις τιμες των αντιστασεων.

φιλε "radio amateur" ειναι οντως το "pll" της "ellerre" δηλαδη του "Ποπ".


pop pll cor2.jpg

----------


## amiga

Στο λινεαρ αυτό σε σχέση με το "μαϊμού" με μια πρώτη ματιά βλέπω πολύ μεγαλύτερο microstrip στην είσοδο και μη ύπαρξη πυκνωτών προς γη στη μέση του microstrip που ενώνει τα 2 transistor. κατα τ άλλα όντος ίδιο είναι!!!

αυτό μου μοιάζει πιο πολύ! (αν εξαιρέσουμε την είσοδο) http://www.lrr.it/pa_53011.htm

----------


## radium98

who can send me pcb layout of this old fm exciter please )

----------

